# Anybody need some Amquel?



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a five gallon jug of Amquel and don't think I will need that much for a very long time. I am going to sell it for $15 a gallon. If anyone is interested I can bring it to the meeting on Sunday. I am not trying to make any money, just want to pass along a good deal that I got. Here is a link to the stuff on Big Al's website. I have 4 gallons available.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=28303;category_id=2229

I also have a Magnum 350 canister for sale. Would like to get $20 from someone in the club. Can bring it to the meeting also.

Let me know. Thanks, Jim


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Filter spoken for. 
Dechlorinator anyone?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL..oh Jim...how the hell did you end up with FIVE GALLONS of Amquel??


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in for a gallon but don't bring mine to the meeting unless you have a jug for it  I will have to wait until I can get a gallon jug to put it into.

Also, here is a good link that give the dosing instructions for AmQuel along with more info than most of us will want: http://www.novalek.com/kpd51.htm


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ha ha ha, I DO have jugs. There's more jugs at work than I know what to do with. Just had to get my hands on them.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I still have 3 gallons of Amquel left if anyone needs some. I can meet you somewhere if you like. 

Jim


----------

